# ORIF osteochondral fracture



## judithdoss (Jan 12, 2010)

Does anyone know what CPT code would be used for this procedure? Thinking of using the unlisted code and comparing it to 29885 for the physician bill. However, if we bill that on our ASC side, insurance may not cover the unlisted code. Someone else recommended 27415, but my physician says that is not the correct description. Help!!!!!!!!

Thanks in advance!

Judith L. Doss, CPC
OAD Orthopaedics, LTD
judith.doss@oadortho.com


----------

